# Old Inspectors never retire they just   ....................



## cda (Oct 19, 2016)

"Stop writing violations"


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 19, 2016)

"give verbal violation notices to friends and neighbors."


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2016)

keep one eye closed?


----------

